# breading a staffordshire bull terrier



## samkelv (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi ive been told not to breed my staffordshire bull terrier cos it courses problems is it true and how old have thay gotta be till thay can have puppies


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

There is an overflow of staffies in rescue, why do you feel the need to breed?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

45% of all dogs in rescue are Staffies or Staffy crosses. Most of them will lose their lives.

Is your Staffy girl beautifully bred, has she won in the showring and is she full tested against inherited diseases which could be passed to her pups?

There is a thread on here at the moment, started by someone who has bred their bitch. She has needed a C Section, produced a huge litter and rejected them, (she has actually killed one of her pups). The owners are now in a nightmare of handrearing, two hourly feeds around the clock, and now the bitch needs further surgery.

Breeding can be an expensive and terrifying business. Think carefully.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

> *breading a staffordshire bull terrier *


Personally i let soak in milk for at least 4 hours, then take out and pat dry before dipping in flour, beaten egg, flour, beaten egg and then panko breadcrumbs
leave in refridgerator for a couple of hours to 'set up' then either deep fry or oven bake

once crispy its done


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

samkelv said:


> Hi ive been told not to breed my staffordshire bull terrier cos it courses problems is it true and how old have thay gotta be till thay can have puppies


I suggest you read this http://www.sbtrescue.co.uk/


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Staffies and bread don't really mix.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Should I breed from my pet bitch?

Should I offer my dog at stud?

Thinking of using your dog at stud?

Breeding from your dogs

Novice breeder checklist

Staffordshire Bull Terrier health tests

Dog overbreeding in the UK

Staffie Rescue - killing me softly


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Why do you want to breed your dog in the first place? In a breed as overpopulated as Staffie's, you really only need to be seeing the truly exceptional dogs with very experienced breeder's continuing to breed.


----------



## StrawberryBlonde (May 27, 2015)

Oh dear, I don't think your going to like what you hear from this forum...and here's why - because people here love dogs & anyone who knows anything about the plight of staffies in rescues/pounds would not advise breeding more puppies!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2015)

samkelv said:


> Hi ive been told not to breed my staffordshire bull terrier cos it courses problems is it true and how old have thay gotta be till thay can have puppies


Let her get to 12, maybe 16 weeks old and go from there...the council estate is your oyster...


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2015)

labradrk said:


> Staffies and bread don't really mix.


Yes, carbs are bad for sure...
Grain free is the way to go


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Yes, carbs are bad for sure...
> Grain free is the way to go


Anyone know what would be a good alternative to coconut flour? See lots of recipes from k9instinct that we fancy trying but it seems nobody around here has coconut flour which it seems every recipe contains!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

samkelv said:


> Hi ive been told not to breed my staffordshire bull terrier cos it courses problems is it true and how old have thay gotta be till thay can have puppies


You have been told correctly; it does cause problems. Don't do it.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> Personally i let soak in milk for at least 4 hours, then take out and pat dry before dipping in flour, beaten egg, flour, beaten egg and then panko breadcrumbs
> leave in refridgerator for a couple of hours to 'set up' then either deep fry or oven bake
> 
> once crispy its done


I prefer a light beer batter, personally, but each to his own . . .


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh Lordy, Lordy, Lordy.......


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

that is another new member chased away


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Blitz said:


> that is another new member chased away


Hopefully its someone who has been put off bringing yet more unwanted staffies into the world. No one has been nasty to the OP in this thread, just told the truth about the staffie rescue problem.


----------



## samkelv (Aug 10, 2015)

No its not like that at all u can think what u like


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

samkelv said:


> No its not like that at all u can think what u like


There are already too many staffys in rescue crying out for homes. You put your bitch a risk with every pregnancy. It does cause problems so I'd recommend getting your bitch spayed ad the appropriate age and just enjoy your life with her..


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Just a few of the organisations dealing with the unwanted staffies every day. If you breed your staffie, you become a part of the problem.
http://www.homes4dogs.co.uk/sbt-page/4570300532
http://www.homes4dogs.co.uk/sbt-page/4570300532

http://www.staffierescue.co.uk/

http://www.happystaffierescue.org.uk/ourdogs.html

http://www.sbtrescue.co.uk/needing_homes.htm

http://www.littleangelsstaffierescue.co.uk/apps/photos/

http://www.staffierescuescotland.co...ent&view=category&layout=blog&id=11&Itemid=28

http://www.southcoaststaffierescue....ntent&view=category&layout=blog&id=2&Itemid=6

http://www.dogsblog.com/category/staffordshire-bull-terrier/


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

samkelv said:


> No its not like that at all u can think what u like


Is it that you want another pup to join your family?

Before you go ahead with the breeding, why not pop down to your local pound? They are full of staffies and litters of pups aren't uncommon. These pups are desperately eager for homes.
Dogs in pounds, have seven days. That's it- if they aren't claimed or homed within that time they are put to sleep. Yep, a perfectly healthy young puppy, put to sleep, no crime other than being born.

We have a massive pet overpopulation problem and staffies are massively over-bred. There aren't enough homes for them, good or otherwise. My advice would be, if you want a new pup, to save one from certain unnecessary death, rather than breed another litter.

If you love your breed, this is the humane thing to do.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

"As you may have noticed in recent years the Staffordshire Bull Terrier has become an incredibly popular breed all over the UK for all different types of dog owners. *But did you know that this great popularity has also brought great suffering*?

*Staffordshire Bull Terriers and SBT crosses are being over-bred meaning that every year thousands of them are left without homes, ending up in Council Pounds or Rescue centres and some suffering an even worse fate - being 'put to sleep' simply because they have nowhere to go.*

"EIGHTEEN STRAY DOGS PUT TO SLEEP EVERY DAY"

According to statistics fromDogsTrust.org.uk

In the UK, local authorities are recorded to pick up approximately 100,000 stray dogs every year. Luckily many of these are either re-united with their owners or are put in to Rescue care where they will be health checked and looked after until a new forever home can be found.

*But Rescue spaces are hard to find for Staffies these days, as most are either already full of Staffies or are having to limit the amount they can care for at one time*.

Around 7,000 dogs are euthanised every year in the UK (and over 10,000 in Ireland) after their 7 days in the pound is completed. Sadly, they are discarded like a waste product of our society."


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

samkelv said:


> No its not like that at all u can think what u like


Then tell us what it is like. Tell us why you want to breed from her, tell us your circumstances/knowledge/experience and tell us what health tests you have in mind and whether or not you are in a position to take back each and every pup you produce if its home does not work out so that you will not be adding to the disgraceful rescue situation that currently exists.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Relevant health tests:
*Schemes or advice relevant to this breed*
The following schemes, tests and/ or advice are mandatory requirements for Kennel Club Assured Breeders. All other breeders are strongly advised to use these schemes, tests and/ or advice.

BVA/KC/ISDS Eye Scheme
DNA test - HC-HSF4
DNA test - L-2HGA
It is strongly recommended that both Kennel Club Assured Breeders and non-Kennel Club Assured Breeders should use the following schemes, tests and/ or advice.

Litter eye screening for PHPV

L2-HGA, HC, PHPV & PPSC InfoL-2-HGA Hydroxyglutaric Aciduria In the past few years a small number of Staffords have been diagnosed with a metabolic disorder, its clinical name is L2 hydroxyglutaric aciduria or L-2-HGA. This condition manifests itself in varied ways with affected dogs displaying behavioural changes and dementia, anxiety attacks, having full blown seizures, as well as exercise intolerance and ataxia (unsteady gait), tremors and muscular stiffness. Dogs from totally different bloodlines have been found to be sufferers and the number of affected dogs diagnosed has risen. The disorder (and a similar linked disorder D-2 HGA) is found in humans, again very rare, but nevertheless devastating for those families affected by it. The disorder has an autosomal recessive method of inheritance, which means that both parents must be carriers of the affected gene to produce affected offspring. Through excessive hard work not only on behalf of the Animal Health Trust at Newmarket and by people submitting blood and urine samples from the families of affected animals a genetic test has been determined to identify the carriers of the gene which causes L-2-HGA. IT IS THEREFORE ADVISABLE THAT ALL BREEDING STOCK BE SCREENED IN ORDER TO ERADICATE THIS CONDITION IN THE FUTURE. This can be done by submitting a blood sample to the AHT at Newmarket. For instructions on sample collection please download request for DNA testing form TESTING CAN TAKE UP TO 6 WEEKS FOR RESULTS SO PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU HAVE THIS DONE IN PLENTY OF TIME BEFORE YOUR PLANNED MATING. http://www.aht.org.uk/pdf/sbtL2HGAwithHCformvat.pdf

HC - HEREDITARY CATARACTS. It is known that HC is inherited by and automal recessive path (i.e. both parents must be carriers of the defective gene to produce and affected offspring). HC is a progressive condition and this means that although a puppy is not born with cataracts they will start to develop at a juvenile age. (maybe from 8 months onwards), and will progress until the dog is totally blind. This condition is bilateral which means is affects both eyes equally. Thanks to the tireless research by the Animal Health Trust in Newmarket there is a now a DNA Test for Hereditary Cataracts. For instructions on sample collection please download request for DNA testing form http://www.aht.org.uk/pdf/sbtL2HGAwithHCformvat.pdf

PHPV - PERISTENT HYPERPLASTIC PRIMARY VITREOUS. The mode of inheritance of PHPV is not so clear, but it is known that it is a congenital condition (present at birth) and that it is not progressive. This means that if a puppy is born with PHPV it can be detected by ophthalmic screening from 6 weeks of age and if it is affected, whatever the condition of the problem at that stage it will not change throughout the dogs life. Either of the above conditions can be operated on, but it is a serious operation and can be traumatic and very expensive. It is not always covered by insurance due to the hereditary nature. Even though the genetic test is now available for Hereditary Cataracts it is still important to screen for PHPV.

PPSC - POSTERIOR POLAR SUBCAPSULAR CATARACT. This type of cataracts is found in other breeds, particularly the Labrador and Golden Retriever.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes it can cause problems. From your girl dying, to having to spend thousands on c-sections, to having a very large litter that can't be sold and ends up in rescue. Do some research on spaying too, so that you can make an informed decision on when and if to spay your girl. Having puppies wouldn't benefit her at all, it would be just for you, not her. If you want puppies, you would need to take many precautions to give her and any puppies the best chance, this would cost many hundreds of pounds in tests and a lot of time in research. For your first attempt, it would be best to have a mentor, someone experienced who can help you, especially if things go wrong. If you don't know what to look out for, your girl could suffer terribly. It would be neglectful and risky to do anything less. I'm sure, just like me, you would be devastated if something happened to your lovely girl just because you wanted puppies and risked her unnecessarily. Hope this helps.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

OK, I've picked this thread but it could have been any of many - when do they go back to school?


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

samkelv said:


> No its not like that at all u can think what u like


Only just spotted this thread, well tell us what is is like then.
I agree with what everyone else has said. Please go and visit some rescues and see how many staffies finish up in them, all waiting for a forever home, which many of them never find.
Just enjoy your lovely girl as a pet, which hopefully is what you brought her for. Please don't add to the situation, there are far too many already.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

OP, this was published yesterday. I'm not suggesting you'd do something like this, but it's an example of how many people treat pups like objects and it's because of people like this that rescue centres are overflowing with Staffies.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-stoke-staffordshire-33879054

I was once asked to euthanase an entire litter (something like 8 pups) of Staffies just days after their first vaccinations, because the breeder was unable to sell/rehome them.

Euthanase. An entire. Litter. Healthy pups. Just surplus to requirements.

Until you can provide me with an excellent reason to breed your dog, I would plead that you don't.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> OP, this was published yesterday. I'm not suggesting you'd do something like this, but it's an example of how many people treat pups like objects and it's because of people like this that rescue centres are overflowing with Staffies.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-stoke-staffordshire-33879054
> 
> ...


So sorry, there must be days you hate being a vet. Can you take them away or do you have to give them back to owner to get another vet to do it if you won't? Can you get them to sign to say they want them euthanased but not do it, or are they still the owner if you don't do the deed?


----------



## samkelv (Aug 10, 2015)

My girl is regested at kennel club


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

samkelv said:


> My girl is regested at kennel club


What difference does that make? Do you have any idea how many pedigree dogs are turned away by breed rescues? Take rotties for example - just one breed rescue turn away 5 every single day of the week, that is 1800 dogs per year turned away because the rescue is full and can't take them. The situation with staffies is far worse. Have you read any of the links provided in this thread?

Could you answer this post I made earlier please

Then tell us what it is like. Tell us why you want to breed from her, tell us your circumstances/knowledge/experience and tell us what health tests you have in mind and whether or not you are in a position to take back each and every pup you produce if its home does not work out so that you will not be adding to the disgraceful rescue situation that currently exists.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

samkelv said:


> My girl is regested at kennel club


And? What relevance does that have? I have 3 KC & IKC registered dogs here doesn't mean I should breed? Why do you want to breed?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2015)

samkelv said:


> My girl is regested at kennel club


That'll look really good on facebook when your selling them...if you can speel it right...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

samkelv said:


> My girl is regested at kennel club


What part of 'overpopulation of staffies' are you not understanding?

Plenty of poorly bred dogs are Kennel Club registered


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Why do you want to breed? 
Surely you're aware of the staffies in rescue?
If someone wants a staffie, there are dozens to choose from in rescue.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

@samkelv, is that your girl in your profile picture?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

white? brown? best of both?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

samkelv said:


> My girl is regested at kennel club


Two years ago, we found a Staffy boy tied up and abandoned outside of Morrisons in Blackburn.

We brought him home and took him to the vet to be scanned. He was chipped and we went to see his owners. They admitted they had abandoned him and refused to take him back. They then brought and handed to us his Kennel Club Registration and Pedigree. He was beautifully bred and the most gorgeous dog, both in looks and temperament, and, he was only six months old.

We spent three hellish weeks trying to find him a permanent, loving home. We did, eventually, but the truth is, there are far more Staffies, unwanted, than there are homes for them. Staffies are dying in great numbers every day.

It doesn't matter how beautiful your bitch is, whether she's Registered, the chances are that if you breed from her, eventually, half her litter will end up in rescue.

Don't do it. If you truly love the breed, get her spayed and, if you have room in your home for another, save a poor soul from death row.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Roo85 said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words it means a lot. Yes that is her on my profile. Very tiring raising 16 pups and caring for 4 children but they are now part of our family for the next 8 weeks,and we will do our very best to help them survive and thrive. Can honestly say I will never willingly breed but I also couldn't leave her being treated the way she was. So anyone that reads this PLEASE leave breeding to the professionals it's not as easy as some may think!


Maybe you should read Roo85 post about what can happen when breeding before you go ahead.



Sweety said:


> Don't do it. If you truly love the breed, get her spayed and, if you have room in your home for another, save a poor soul from death row.


I totally agree with Sweety, who couldn't have put it better.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

sigh....  
if you're staffy bitch is kennel club registered why not ask the breeder that you supposedly bought her from for advice?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

:Bangheadbreading . ??


----------



## PBR1 (Dec 16, 2013)

I despair!
The OP is clearly going to do whatever he wants regardless of what we say. He doesn't care about his dog or the puppies welfare just the fact that his dog's so great he can breed her. Totally selfish irresponsible behaviour. You just can't reason with people like that


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

PBR1 said:


> I despair!
> The OP is clearly going to do whatever he wants regardless of what we say. He doesn't care about his dog or the puppies welfare just the fact that his dog's so great he can breed her. Totally selfish irresponsible behaviour. You just can't reason with people like that


Firstly the OP is a she not a he. Secondly whilst we all agree it would be irresponsible for her to go ahead and breed I do wish people wouldn't make judgements such as "He doesn't care about his dog". She probably cares greatly about her dog but does not understand the issues and risk associated with breeding her, like many other people who come on here asking the same question. Frustrating as it is we need to try and show them why its a bad idea and what could go wrong both for her dog and in the future life of a litter of staffie pups. Making a judgement about whether or not she cares about her dog is not particularly useful.


----------



## PBR1 (Dec 16, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Firstly the OP is a she not a he. Secondly whilst we all agree it would be irresponsible for her to go ahead and breed I do wish people wouldn't make judgements such as "He doesn't care about his dog". She probably cares greatly about her dog but does not understand the issues and risk associated with breeding her, like many other people who come on here asking the same question. Frustrating as it is we need to try and show them why its a bad idea and what could go wrong both for her dog and in the future life of a litter of staffie pups. Making a judgement about whether or not she cares about her dog is not particularly useful.


Well to be honest I am quite tired of reading the same old comments. Someone who comes on here saying they want to breed their dog , they have no proper reasons as to why they want to do it ( in this case being KC registered seems to be the reason) and then they completely ignore the very sensible advice they are given. I agree that there are genuine caring owners that do want advice on breeding and whether they should do it that come on here but from the OP's posts I really don't think she is one of them. Whether it's helpful or not I am actually entitled to make a judgement and I have made it based on what the OP has said on here and her attitude to the good advice that has been given.


----------



## samkelv (Aug 10, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> @samkelv, is that your girl in your profile picture?


Yea


----------



## samkelv (Aug 10, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Firstly the OP is a she not a he. Secondly whilst we all agree it would be irresponsible for her to go ahead and breed I do wish people wouldn't make judgements such as "He doesn't care about his dog". She probably cares greatly about her dog but does not understand the issues and risk associated with breeding her, like many other people who come on here asking the same question. Frustrating as it is we need to try and show them why its a bad idea and what could go wrong both for her dog and in the future life of a litter of staffie pups. Making a judgement about whether or not she cares about her dog is not particularly useful.


----------



## samkelv (Aug 10, 2015)

I love my dog


----------



## samkelv (Aug 10, 2015)

Kiyos Dad said:


> That'll look really good on facebook when your selling them...if you can speel it right...[/QUO


----------



## samkelv (Aug 10, 2015)

Look dont be rude i carnt spell it isnt my fault


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

samkelv said:


> I love my dog


I'm sure you do love her, she looks a little sweetie.

All the more reason to keep her safe as your pet and not potentially put her at risk by breeding from her unnecessarily.

You have been given very sound advice on this thread. Please think about this very carefully.


----------



## samkelv (Aug 10, 2015)

u are so rude


----------



## PBR1 (Dec 16, 2013)

samkelv said:


> I love my dog


 So why breed from her?
How old is she?


----------



## samkelv (Aug 10, 2015)

PBR1 said:


> So why breed from her?
> How old is she?


I was only arsking people i thought it would be a nice idea


----------



## samkelv (Aug 10, 2015)

U are so rude i bet u are like that to a disabled person


----------



## samkelv (Aug 10, 2015)

And its not just that i have 4 kids with medical problems and trying to find the perfect one is hard so i thought she could have pups and i could have one of her pups as well knowing how good she is she is fantastic with my kids


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

PBR1 said:


> Well to be honest I am quite tired of reading the same old comments. Someone who comes on here saying they want to breed their dog , they have no proper reasons as to why they want to do it ( in this case being KC registered seems to be the reason) and then they completely ignore the very sensible advice they are given. I agree that there are genuine caring owners that do want advice on breeding and whether they should do it that come on here but from the OP's posts I really don't think she is one of them. Whether it's helpful or not I am actually entitled to make a judgement and I have made it based on what the OP has said on here and her attitude to the good advice that has been given.


Yes its your call to be as judgemental as you like. Don't you think the rest of us are a bit tired of it too? Do you never come across people in life who do things through ignorance rather than because they don't care? I have no idea whether the OP cares about her dog and can only go on what she says (as can you) which is that she loves her dog therefore I'm prepared to give her the benefit of the doubt . Its up to us to try and educate her as to why its not a good idea to breed from her rather than make huge assumptions.

@samkelv it really would help if you would just tell us why you want to breed from her and whether you understand about the health tests Meezey has given in an earlier post and whether you fully understand the terrible fate of so many staffies whether they are Kennel Club Registered or not and finally do you have the knowledge/ a mentor/back up finances for emergency care such as a C section and the facilities to take back any pups or adult dogs that new owners can't keep so that you do not add to the crisis your breed has with unwanted dogs in rescue. Please would you answer those points.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

samkelv said:


> And its not just that i have 4 kids with medical problems and trying to find the perfect one is hard so i thought she could have pups and i could have one of her pups as well knowing how good she is she is fantastic with my kids


It sounds as though you really have your hands full.

Breeding and rearing a litter of pups is very hard work and time consuming. The bitch will care for them mostly until around three weeks of age then you pretty much have to take over, weaning them, cleaning up behind them, washing and changing bedding, worming and socialising them.

It's pretty much a full time job and that's if all goes well. Some bitches do reject their pups, meaning you would have to handrear, two hourly, around the clock.

You then have the responsibility of finding loving, caring, permanent homes for your pups.

Virtually every Staffy in rescue, and there are thousands of them, was a pup that someone took home, promising to keep for life, and it didn't work out that way.

If your bitch is lovely with your children, then I don't understand why you feel the need to introduce another one.

If it isn't broken, don't mend it.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Whilst having puppies does seem like a lovely idea the reality is that it's a lot of hard work, there's a huge amount of research and preparation to be done beforehand and even when everything possible has been done to ensure success (for you, the bitch and the pups) things can and do go disastrously wrong.

I'm not sure if you've read the links I posted on the first page but the Novice Breeder Checklist from the KC really is well worth reading. From that page:



> If you are contemplating dog breeding, there are certain questions that you will need to ask yourself before proceeding:
> 
> 
> Have I the time to devote to a litter until the puppies are old enough to go to their new homes, which is usually around eight weeks?
> ...


----------



## PBR1 (Dec 16, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Yes its your call to be as judgemental as you like. Don't you think the rest of us are a bit tired of it too? Do you never come across people in life who do things through ignorance rather than because they don't care? I have no idea whether the OP cares about her dog and can only go on what she says (as can you) which is that she loves her dog therefore I'm prepared to give her the benefit of the doubt . Its up to us to try and educate her as to why its not a good idea to breed from her rather than make huge assumptions.
> 
> @samkelv it really would help if you would just tell us why you want to breed from her and whether you understand about the health tests Meezey has given in an earlier post and whether you fully understand the terrible fate of so many staffies whether they are Kennel Club Registered or not and finally do you have the knowledge/ a mentor/back up finances for emergency care such as a C section and the facilities to take back any pups or adult dogs that new owners can't keep so that you do not add to the crisis your breed has with unwanted dogs in rescue. Please would you answer those points.


I don't disagree with your comments generally but on this particular occasion judging by the last few posts made by the OP I will maintain my position. I think you've chosen the wrong poster to champion.
The OP is not averse to making judgements either by her comments and those aren't actually even based on any facts or information. It is the school holidays though.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

samkelv said:


> I was only arsking people i thought it would be a nice idea


@samkelv , im sure she is a sweety and that you love her very much and want to do the best you can for her
however
that is not a reason to breed her
dogs arent like [some] humans in that they want babies and she wont worry if she doesnt have them.
some dogs will even kill their own pups because they are hurt or afraid
*IF* the dog has to have a cesarain she maynot recognise the pups as hers and may, again, kill them
*IF* a pup gets stuck or is too large, or ,mum cant push for whatever reason, you might lose all the pups *AND *the mum, your wonderful sweet little girl
what *you* can do best for your girl is to let her have a season and then 3 months later get her speyed
that will *save *her from all sorts of cancers and the dreaded pyometra [this frightens me to death], ensuring that she lives a long life and grows up being loved, 
do some training and maybe do the kc good citizen award and/or PAT dog training, so she is well trained and a real credit to you as her owner and to herself as a breed, too many staffies are given a bad name just for being staffy

She looks a real sweety and yes a lovely example, but there really is no reason to add more puppies to the ever growing list
love her to bits and spoil her without a doubt
but no puppies


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

PBR1 said:


> I don't disagree with your comments generally but on this particular occasion judging by the last few posts made by the OP I will maintain my position. I think you've chosen the wrong poster to champion.
> The OP is not averse to making judgements either by her comments and those aren't actually even based on any facts or information. It is the school holidays though.


If you read back you will find I am not championing the OP one bit, I just wish people wouldn't accuse someone they don't know and have never met of not caring for their dog. Its possible to care about your dog or any other pet but be ignorant about breeding and the implications.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

PBR1 said:


> I don't disagree with your comments generally but on this particular occasion judging by the last few posts made by the OP I will maintain my position. I think you've chosen the wrong poster to champion.
> The OP is not averse to making judgements either by her comments and those aren't actually even based on any facts or information. It is the school holidays though.


The truth is that many owners of pet bitches have no real conception of what is involved with breeding and rearing pups.

When someone comes to the forum unsure of whether to breed or not, is it not preferable to try and educate and inform them rather than to accuse them of not loving their dog and send them running for the hills?


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

samkelv said:


> I was only arsking people i thought it would be a nice idea


Hopefully this thread has given you food for thought and enough reasons not to breed your girl.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

samkelv said:


> And its not just that i have 4 kids with medical problems and trying to find the perfect one is hard so i thought she could have pups and i could have one of her pups as well knowing how good she is she is fantastic with my kids


I think your heart is in the right place, but with 4 children ( with or without medical problems) you will find having a litter very challenging. Things can go wrong at any stage of pregnancy, you need to think about who would be able to be with her whilst whelping if your children needed you at the same time, or who you would trust to look after your children.

A litter of puppies in the house will be a real challenge hygiene wise, do your children need especially sterile living conditions, are their immune systems able to cope? We all know about toilet training a puppy, multiply that by 6 or so, and remember that when you got your puppy a lot of the initial hard work had already been put in. Can your children leave the puppies in peace when needed, know not to touch dirty things, not shout out or scream suddenly around the bitch?

Emergencies usually seem to happen at night, and many vets don't have an out of hours service so you'd have to go to a vet who didn't know her history. You could potentially lose the bitch and not have a single live puppy to show for it.

Your children could fall in love with the runt and be broken hearted when it dies.

The bitch's temper may change when she has puppies to protect, can you adequately supervise all of your children around a protective bitch of a breed with a very strong bite? I know it's all about "deed, not breed", but the fact is that IF a bull breed bites it can inflict a heck of a lot more damage than most other breeds. You need to be especially careful if you have nurses/health workers etc to the house, especially if you have several visiting on different rotas for the bitch to learn to trust.

How are you going to weed out the prospective new owners for the puppies you aren't keeping, what checks will you do to ensure they don't end up as a status symbol weapon, or get passed on and on if their first owner can't adequately keep or train them?

Do you have the facilities/money to take back a puppy (or adult) whose owner can no longer keep it? How would you separate the returning puppy/dog from your resident bitch and the puppy you keep? Dog fights in bull breeds are nasty.

I'm not going into health tests/registration/endorsements as others have covered it, but just chat from one mum to another.

If you particularly like her, can't you get a sister/niece etc, to get the same bloodlines (but not guaranteed same temper, same as a daughter may not have the same temper).

I'm a mum to 2, one was very poorly as a baby, I have some small understanding of what hard work you must be putting into your children, and I'm sure you're a fantastic mum. I take my hat off to you for not just caring for 4 children with medical needs but trying to get them the best possible companion, but I don't think breeding from your precious girl is the answer. I really do wish you the very best of luck in finding another special friend for your children and your lovely bitch.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

if you like her, see if the breeder is having another litter? You'll get similar temperament from similar lines.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## PBR1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Sweety said:


> The truth is that many owners of pet bitches have no real conception of what is involved with breeding and rearing pups.
> 
> When someone comes to the forum unsure of whether to breed or not, is it not preferable to try and educate and inform them rather than to accuse them of not loving their dog and send them running for the hills?


Normally I would agree with you but I don't think this is one of those occasions reading the OPs posts


----------



## PBR1 (Dec 16, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> If you read back you will find I am not championing the OP one bit, I just wish people wouldn't accuse someone they don't know and have never met of not caring for their dog. Its possible to care about your dog or any other pet but be ignorant about breeding and the implications.


Yes it's possible but I really don't think it applies here from what the OP has posted. And no I don't know her but I have read her posts


----------



## samkelv (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a 2 year old with epilespy and posible cortal displazia amd adhd and 11 year old with adhd and a 8 year old with adhd learning difficaultys and autsium and thay adore minnie and minnie adores them i was worried at first but thay are fantastic with minnie i wouldnt wish for a better dog for my kids


----------



## samkelv (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank u


Catharinem said:


> I think your heart is in the right place, but with 4 children ( with or without medical problems) you will find having a litter very challenging. Things can go wrong at any stage of pregnancy, you need to think about who would be able to be with her whilst whelping if your children needed you at the same time, or who you would trust to look after your children.
> 
> A litter of puppies in the house will be a real challenge hygiene wise, do your children need especially sterile living conditions, are their immune systems able to cope? We all know about toilet training a puppy, multiply that by 6 or so, and remember that when you got your puppy a lot of the initial hard work had already been put in. Can your children leave the puppies in peace when needed, know not to touch dirty things, not shout out or scream suddenly around the bitch?
> 
> ...


 For your


----------



## samkelv (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank u for your input u sound a nice lady i do care for my dog alot i wish people stop judgeing me i only arsked a question


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2015)

samkelv said:


> I have a 2 year old with epilespy and posible cortal displazia amd adhd and 11 year old with adhd and a 8 year old with adhd learning difficaultys and autsium and thay adore minnie and minnie adores them i was worried at first but thay are fantastic with minnie i wouldnt wish for a better dog for my kids


All the more reason to not breed your girl. 
She is great with the kids, don't mess with that by putting her through the hormonal rollercoaster of pregnancy, whelping, raising pups, and weaning. 
If she is great with the kids now, you don't want to potentially mess with that by giving her puppies to watch and guard from your kids, all sorts of ways this could affect her relationship with your children. I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

samkelv said:


> I have a 2 year old with epilespy and posible cortal displazia amd adhd and 11 year old with adhd and a 8 year old with adhd learning difficaultys and autsium and thay adore minnie and minnie adores them i was worried at first but thay are fantastic with minnie i wouldnt wish for a better dog for my kids


You really do have a lot on and full marks to you dealing with this on a daily basis.

I really believe that breeding from Minnie could adversely affect her temperament. The most loving bitch can be protective of her pups and you could find yourself in a difficult situation.

Also, what do you keep, dog pup or bitch? If you keep a dog, you will have to get both him and Minnie neutered or they will mate. If you keep a bitch, there is no guarantee that she and her Mum will get on or even like each other.

If two Staffies decide to have a punch up, it could be a dangerous situation, especially with four children in the house.

From everything you have told us, I really believe you should be content with having such a lovely bitch, who loves your kids, and don't risk upsetting the balance.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

samkelv said:


> Thank u for your input u sound a nice lady i do care for my dog alot i wish people stop judgeing me i only arsked a question


 No problem at all. What a worry for you having a toddler with epilepsy as well as the other issues. If you want a chat about caring for children with similar conditions, or just somewhere to let off steam there is a health section here on PF, and if you just fancy making a few friends and keeping it light for a bit have a look in General Chat. Everyone here loves their animals, new members always welcome How's the school holidays going?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

samkelv said:


> And its not just that i have 4 kids with medical problems and trying to find the perfect one is hard so i thought she could have pups and i could have one of her pups as well knowing how good she is she is fantastic with my kids





samkelv said:


> I have a 2 year old with epilespy and posible cortal displazia amd adhd and 11 year old with adhd and a 8 year old with adhd learning difficaultys and autsium and thay adore minnie and minnie adores them i was worried at first but thay are fantastic with minnie i wouldnt wish for a better dog for my kids


OP, I agree with the others. It sounds like you have your hands full already. How about contacting the breeder you got Minnie from? Or would a Staffy rescue not have any dogs/puppies that would meet with your requirements?


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

samkelv said:


> I have a 2 year old with epilespy and posible cortal displazia amd adhd and 11 year old with adhd and a 8 year old with adhd learning difficaultys and autsium and thay adore minnie and minnie adores them i was worried at first but thay are fantastic with minnie i wouldnt wish for a better dog for my kids


Wow, you really do have a lot to deal with, credit to you for coping with this on a daily basis. My friends grandson has adhd and he really has been a real handful for them to cope with. I really do feel for you.A litter of puppies are really hard work 24/7, and very time consuming.,So not really a good idea, along with the fact that staffies ,are hugely overbred, and with all that you have told us, why not just be content on having such a lovely bitch and enjoy her.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

With all the stress and everything you have to contend with on a daily basis I'm surprised you feel you even have the time to carefully plan a mating with a dog that compliments your bitch well, perform all the necessary health tests and raise a litter for 8 weeks. I'm not a breeder myself, but i've seen countless threads on here of breeder's who have to supervise and monitor puppies in the early days, taking time off work, sleeping downstairs with them etc. It sounds like it will only create more stress to an already busy household. You have a lovely dog by the sounds of it, and I agree with others when they say you should just enjoy her for the loving pet she is.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

samkelv said:


> Thank u for your input u sound a nice lady i do care for my dog alot i wish people stop judgeing me i only arsked a question


its just that we have a lot of people coming on here thinking that they can stick a male and a female dog together and somehow the bitch raises a litter and forget about all the pitfalls. We love dogs and we wouldn't want to to see your girl hurt or your kids hurt either.


----------



## samkelv (Aug 10, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> No problem at all. What a worry for you having a toddler with epilepsy as well as the other issues. If you want a chat about caring for children with similar conditions, or just somewhere to let off steam there is a health section here on PF, and if you just fancy making a few friends and keeping it light for a bit have a look in General Chat. Everyone here loves their animals, new members always welcome How's the school holidays going?


Ok lol


----------



## samkelv (Aug 10, 2015)

School hollidays grrrrrr trying to keep kids busy lol 3 weeks and counting lol


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Rearing a litter is a full time job in itself, let alone managing your kids. Kids with ADHD and puppies peeing and pooing everywhere is my idea of a scene from hell. I couldn't do it, and I have bred a litter so know how much work is involved. Having pups could change your bitch's temperament, she could become defensive with the kids and the pups won't be like her. 

And do you have say, £3,000 available for a C-section if need be and all the health tests?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I would advise against it not just because of so many staffies etc but if she has a litter and becomes protective of them (which is quite a possibility) then you could risk one of your kids getting hurt. A friend of mine had a staffie and ignored my advice not to breed her, she had a litter of 4 and became super defensive and wouldn't allow my friend in the room where she had the pups. Previous to her having puppies, she had been a therapy dog and would visit people in hospitals but even after the litter, she was never quite the same and she was never able to go back to visiting people-she started growling at strangers that came towards her. While that may not happen to you, it still could-do you want to risk it?

Also I've had an accidental litter of 10 puppies in my bedroom and it was hell on earth, they screamed at all hours-always making different noises, ruined the carpets as they continued to toilet everywhere and as much as I adored them (and still do almost 7 years on), the heartache of finding them homes and making sure they stayed in good homes was hard. Oh and don't trust anyone who says they will have a puppy from you if you breed her-I had people lining up to the door wanting puppies from my male dog but when it came to the litter, not one wanted one and made excuses. 

You seem like a lovely mother, especially raising kids with disabilities-That's hard! but Don't risk upsetting the balance that you have now. 

If you want another good natured dog, go to rescues-meet the dogs, have them meet the kids, really get to know the temperament of the dog as even a puppy from your girl may not possess the same temperament.


----------



## samkelv (Aug 10, 2015)

You sound like a lovely person u never had a go at me u gave me advice thank u


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

I will be spending this Sunday at my local rescue that Is always over run with staffies and staffy crosses helping out raising money at a local show for the rescue. Wish people would stop general breeding of staffies. Rescues are so overrun with them. It makes me so angry


----------



## samkelv (Aug 10, 2015)

Doggiedelight said:


> I will be spending this Sunday at my local rescue that Is always over run with staffies and staffy crosses helping out raising money at a local show for the rescue. Wish people would stop general breeding of staffies. Rescues are so overrun with them. It makes me so angry


I never said i was gonna i was just arsking for advise


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

So have we helped you change your mind about breeding your lovely girl?


----------



## Linda2147 (Sep 26, 2013)

better yet go to a shelter or rescue on the day they are putting dogs down, Watch the life drain out of a little body simply because it has no home. Why would you want to add to the problem. Become part of the solution and give one of these a home instead of creating more that are doomed to die because no one wants them. Think before you act, once done it can't be undone.


----------

